# Does PAM go bad? And Alternatives



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 9, 2020)

Does PAM go bad? I have a can in the cupboard with a 2017 date on it.

I rarely use this stuff, so if it needs to be replaced, what about just putting the oil of my choice in a spray bottle? Will any old bottle work, or does one need to be designed for oil? And if so, which do you use (and are happy with)?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 9, 2020)

I would expect that the oil gummed up the innards so they become clogged.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 9, 2020)

I did find some rancid one time, but it was even older, and half used, when I cleaned mom's house out.    Just check it - if it smells ok, use it.

I wouldn't suggest using one of those spray bottles, esp. if you don't use it often.  The oil gets rancid quickly, probably because of the air and oil mixing in the spray mechanism, but not all goes out with each spray.  Then, to clean it, you will need a solvent of some kind. Small PAM can would probably be best.  I never have it go bad, before I use it up.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks guys. I just checked it and it comes out in a stream, not a spray.

Going forward I think I will just grease my stuff manually with butter. One more questionable thing to get out of my kitchen.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 9, 2020)

ScottinPollock said:


> ...
> Going forward I think I will just grease my stuff manually with butter. One more questionable thing to get out of my kitchen.


That's how I look at it. I nearly always use a couple/few drops of olive oil and spread it around a baking pan with my fingers. Or else for cornbread, for instance, I'll sauté onions and peppers in cast iron, pour oil and vegetables into the batter, stir briefly, then pour the batter back into the same still hot cast-iron skillet to finish in the oven.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 9, 2020)

I thought  this was about a racey adult movie...


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 9, 2020)

Rocklobster said:


> I thought  this was about a racey adult movie...


Change advanced accessibility settings to make otherwise hidden adult links available.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 9, 2020)

I use a small amount of oil and spread it with a silicone pastry brush.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 9, 2020)

I use Pam, butter and oil depending on the use and the vessel.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 9, 2020)

skilletlicker said:


> Change advanced accessibility settings to make otherwise hidden adult links available.


lol....


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 10, 2020)

About the only time I use Pam is the baking version, since it has flour already in it. I've broken my honeycomb cake too many times to risk not using it again.


----------

